# Brewing A Stout With Lager Yeast



## macron1 (22/7/10)

Hi all,

Basically my house is very very cold, and i am getting in to brewing a bit more with lager yeasts. my plan is to make a stout using a lager yeast. i think traditionally these are brewed in the warmer months using ale yeast, so was wondering if anyone had any experince making a kit stout with lager yeast in the cold?

Big fan of darker brews at the moment, so was thinking of just using one of those brewcraft converter kits and combining it with a dark extract (coopers stout perhaps, or maybe just a "dark ale" type) and one of the dried lager yeasts... which would be the best yeast to use? any other thoughts anyone else might care to share?

Thanks!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (22/7/10)

heat pad out of the Question?

oh and whats cold


----------



## macron1 (22/7/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


> heat pad out of the Question?



too cheap for a heat pad  

No i just thought id use the cold to my advantage. Got a dark lager on atm, thought it might be fun to go a bit darker of a brew. 



theMISSIONARY said:


> oh and whats cold



Cold is ~cold...? The thermometer on the side of my fermenter does not often get above 16... i suppose i could brew with an ale yeast at that temp, but a couple of times i have tried and the brews have not come out well. As in a bit sweet, FG a bit high, but still stable across a 3-5 days so assumingly ok to bottle. 

But this is all off topic. Anyone got any Stout lager experiences plz????


----------



## thylacine (22/7/10)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f36/lager-yeast-stout-65300/


----------



## macron1 (22/7/10)

thylacine said:


> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f36/lager-yeast-stout-65300/



interesting, thanks!


----------



## bconnery (22/7/10)

macron1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically my house is very very cold, and i am getting in to brewing a bit more with lager yeasts. my plan is to make a stout using a lager yeast. i think traditionally these are brewed in the warmer months using ale yeast, so was wondering if anyone had any experince making a kit stout with lager yeast in the cold?
> 
> ...


Have a read of the style for Baltic Porter, essentially a similar thing. Could be the sort of thing you're looking for. 
The thread linked below could mention it too but I can't read 'alcohol' sites from where I am. Hobby sites like I persauded them AHB was are another story...


----------



## theMISSIONARY (22/7/10)

Yeah 16 is pushing it without a heat pad for Stout IMHO Give it ago and see what its like........most important tell usa what you think of it


----------



## milestron (22/7/10)

i know what you mean hey, i'm in perth and a few weeks back my brew was sitting on 12 deg when i checked before and after work (maybe crep higher during the day), even now it's sitting at 15-16 so i ended up doing a lager just for that reason


----------

